# TPF Photo Challenge - August 2011: "Candid Shot"



## Chris of Arabia

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to all those who took part in the July '11 challenge, entries will be sorted out and the poll created over the next couple of days.

For this month, I have decided to set the challenge topic as *"Candid Shot"*.  Can I also suggest the following guidelines   be followed:


*This is essentially a people shot and is usually associated with catching others unawares in their daily lives. Wikipedia describes it thus "Candid photography is best described as un-posed and unplanned, immediate and unobtrusive."* 
Shoot specifically for the Photo Challenge - don't go raiding  the  archives, that is not a challenge!
The Challenge is about making you think and helping you improve the          way you take pictures and the end results you get, so make an      effort,     get out there, try something different, but most of all,      have fun!
Good luck 
  The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00   Amazon     voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.

For all those who wish to participate       in this challenge please take a moment to read through the    following:  

 The   deadline  for  submissions is 31 August 2011
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing       watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo               (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen        title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation       emails will not be issued.
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or       remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the       winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new       thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before       it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form*     into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*

>>>>>>>>>> End of form     <<<<<<<<<<

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "August '11 Photo Challenge       Submission"*

* Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it       to have otherwise the title will not be used.
..................................................       .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com       and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it               into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made      when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no   photos    are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the   submission    email the     photo will    not be   included in the   challenge gallery    and voting     process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures               located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take  the      time         to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as               the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some     email           programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to     1KB=1024Bytes.   When    these      programs calculate attachment size     they will often   read    larger than     they  actually are. To be   safe   we recommend a   target    size of about   140KB   so  that once   sent   it does not go over   *150KB*.


----------



## fokker

Great theme, looking forward to this one!


----------



## kwik

Sweet!  Great month.


----------



## fotosbyfaith

where do you post these?


----------



## HomelessBoy

Email your submission to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com with the form completed.


----------



## krackobvius

Hi, I'm new at the forum and have a lil question:
Are the submitted photos visible for the forum members (or everybody)?
Where are them?

Thanks, and sorry my ignorance.

Greetings from Spain!


----------



## portermeister

Hello Spain!

The files are not visible until they are posted for voting. So, for the month of August there is a post started where the pictures are visible. Check it out http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...o-challenge-voting-poll-august-11-candid.html


----------



## Juukmmol

So, for the month of August there is a post started where the pictures are visible.


----------



## mikhelee

With a bit of post processing work (hard to do well on so small a  jpeg... but I tried, just so you can see), you could still "press" this  out of the second photo (well, I could, others might be even better!?)


----------



## MLeeK

mikhelee said:


> With a bit of post processing work (hard to do well on so small a  jpeg... but I tried, just so you can see), you could still "press" this  out of the second photo (well, I could, others might be even better!?)


Shall we wait for your spam to come next? There are no photos even in this OLD thread you dredged up.


----------



## xiashang

The camera is very useful,It can make us the best moment permanent record.


----------



## dubaiphotography

mr. xiashang , yor are right , a camera is very useful for all moment ,we can click and save  our sweet moment for ever in our life,


----------



## bluehouse

I went to this challenge, it was very interesting and special. I enjoyed there.


----------

